# D.N. Angel RP



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

this is going to be a free lance role play, im hopping it will become as active as my other RP ^_- ok anyway...


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

*Playable Character Bio's:*​ *Daisuke*-
The 14-year-old  of the story is a typical school boy who has a crush on a girl at his school, Risa Harada. However, because of the Niwa family heritage, his special  merged with that of the legendary phantom thief, _Dark_, when he was rejected by Risa. Daisuke can transform into Dark (usually unwillingly) whenever he experiences feelings of love or intimacy. Daisuke is kind-hearted, the opposite of Dark and always trying to stop Dark from performing crazy stunts to no avail. Later in the series, Daisuke gradually falls in love with his crush's older twin sister, Riku Harada. Even though he does not look or act it, Daisuke is very perceptive and athletic - capable of jumping from heights that a normal boy could never be capable of. To hone his skills, his family sets up daily life-threatening trials once he returns home from school. A specialty of this is his gift for lockpicking (or hacking, in the case of electronically activated locks) any kind of lock in successionDaisuke, as a Niwa, has been trained in thievery all his life. He can dodge traps, pick locks, sneak past security, and break into almost any location. However, he prefers to create art, not steal it, which makes him more like a Hikari. Riku has a crush on him.

*Dark "Mousy"*-

Dark is the entity passed on to each new male in the Niwa generation at the age of 14, once said male experiences love. He was dormant for 40 years due to the fact that Daisuke's grandfather (who was Dark's host before Daisuke) had no male offspring. It is not possible for females to become the Phantom Thief. He is the phantom thief who constantly steals art pieces made by the Hikari family. Unlike Daisuke, who likes Risa, Dark fell in love with Riku(Risa's twin sister). However, he is constantly being pursued by Risa, who fell for him when she first saw him on the news. While he does not seem to reciprocate her feelings, he does say that he can "feel" her words "right here" in his heart (Volume 9). He uses _Wiz_ (With) as his wings, because using his actual black wings would harm Daisuke severely. In the anime, Dark informs Risa that he has no feelings for her except as she reminds him of her grandmother, whom he truly loved. In the manga he fell in love with Riku instead of Risa. In the English version, Dark is known as the _Phantom Thief Dark_, while in Japanese, he is _Kaitou Dark_. Dark's full name is _Dark Mousy_, though this name is only used in the character descriptions of the manga and on the saga comercial near the end of book 3. In the anime, he is once called by this name by Krad. His real name, however, is Kokuyoku (Black Wings), and he is one half of the exalted Black Wings, with Krad being the other half. It is apparent that they once belonged to the same artwork and were enjoined, but were at some point awakened and separated.

*Riku Harada*-

Riku Harada is the older twin sister. Unlike her younger sister Risa, who prefers fashion and obsessing over relationships, Riku is more into athletics ( being her sport of choice) and academics, which causes her to be considered a tomboy. She acts 'less girly' compared to her sister Risa and is more serious, independent and down-to-earth. She is also kind, caring, very outspoken and selfless, wanting the best for everyone and to help those in need. She holds an intense dislike for Dark Mousy ever since their first encounter, in which he spotted her after taking a shower. In the anime, upon seeing him, she was startled and in his attempts to quiet her down, as to not attract attention, he kissed her, stealing her first kiss. The manga showcases a similar situation, however Dark hid in her room to escape the police when she woke up. Riku is attracted to Daisuke and later becomes his girlfriend.

*Risa Harada*-

The younger, more naive of the Harada twins, Risa is initially the object of Daisuke's affection. However, she doesn't show the same feelings towards Daisuke as he does for her, considering the fact that he is too _normal,_ only thinking of him as a best friend. Risa starts to develop a crush, which turns into an obsession, on Dark upon seeing his attempt to steal an artwork broadcasted over the news, claiming that he is the mysterious person whom she is destined to be with. Risa is innocent, clumsy and can be seen as your typical "girly-girl", though she shows the same stubbornness, tenacity, and kindness as Riku, and prefers fashion and relationships to physical activities. However, as the series progresses, Risa grows from being the 'naive, little girl' to a 'mature, young lady'. Other than the fact that she has longer hair and a softer voice, she cannot physically be distinguished from her sister.

*Satoshi Hiwatari*-

Always calm and composed, never showing much emotion, Satoshi Hiwatari is a distant, cold, and silent character, though these qualities never seem to affect how close he keeps to Daisuke Niwa. These same qualities also get love notes from girls every day. He is extremely intelligent and has a college degree. However, he attends Daisuke's  in an attempt to have a normal life. He acts as the police commander in charge of capturing Dark. Due to his family , he is almost obsessive in his attempts to capture Dark. He is the last heir of the Hikari family, whose artworks are almost always Dark's targets for stealing. Satoshi recreates one of Daisuke's paintings during the incident with the Toki no Byuushin, claiming that he can mimic any piece if he sees it once. His reproduction is a precise imitation, impossible to tell from the original. He was adopted by a 26-year-old police officer by the name of Hiwatari, and so his name was changed to reflect his adoption. During the course of the story, he begins to care more about Daisuke's safety. It appears that Daisuke is the trigger for Satoshi's other personality, Krad, to appear. Satoshi opposes Krad taking control of his body greatly, and has taken on an uncaring personality to 'seal his heart,' and thus, Krad. Krad is Dark's "evil twin," or opposite, a homicidal blonde whose only motivation seems to be getting rid of Dark.

*Krad*-

Krad is the complete opposite of Dark (with even Dark's name spelt backwards) and also Dark's worst enemy. Krad is the homicidal blond of the series who is the  of Hiwatari Satoshi. Apparently, Daisuke was the reason that Satoshi first transformed into Krad. _With_ (Wiz) absolutely despises Krad and always tries to attack him on sight. Krad can be called insanely obsessive, as he attempts to kill Daisuke after their first encounter because he is very possessive over his host, Satoshi, and does not let him get close to anyone. He affectionately calls him, "My everything". Satoshi, however  like his whole family generation  despises Krad. Unlike Dark, Krad does not use any wings other than his own and is entirely willing to utilize his magic, thus demonstrating his lack of care for his host's wellbeing. Although feelings of love are what cause Daisuke to transform into Dark, it seems that Krad can force his way out of Satoshi at any moment, although the original trigger was Satoshi's desire for Daisuke's safety and happiness. The fact that he can now come out at any time may be due to Krad's greater willingness to injure his host, since it makes little sense for Daisuke to be triggered by love and Satoshi to seemingly have no continuous triggers. Likewise, Satoshi can most times force Krad back inside his body. One very popular nickname for Krad is Homicidal Blonde. Krad has no , but only he calls Dark with Mousy attached. He uses it to express how he feels about Dark.

*Takeshi Saehara*-

Takeshi is Daisuke's best friend in school and is the son of Police Inspector Saehara, who pursues Dark under the command of Hiwatari Satoshi. He usually serves as , as he is very excitable, friendly, rude and irresponsible. He is an enthusiastic reporter who uses his father's contacts to his advantage. However, he is rather reckless, proven in his plans, which Hiwatari often justly criticises, calling them ineffective. Saehara also likes to dump his workload, such as homework and cleanup duty, on Daisuke, so he can get out early to find a good spot to get good shots of Dark. In the anime, Takeshi bribes students with photos; he offers the girls pictures of Dark in exchange for being able to copy their notes and offers Daisuke pictures of Risa Harada in a bikini in exchange for Daisuke cleaning the art room for him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

Angel's Name: Death
Angel's Pet: vampire bat
Color of Wings: black
Likes: women, sake, and women
Dislikes: dont really know, still thinking
Your Character's Crush: idk, im still thinking of one
Angel's Element: Dark, psychic and lightning
Character Name:Raikon Hyuga (Lol, I use him for all rp's.)
D.N. Angel(if any): Death
Age: he looks 22 but s 1,000,000 years old
Gender:male
Personality(if you have a D.N. include thiers): He is very dark and mysterious. His eyes have turned red with hate for the people who have outcast him. The only one who can make him happy is Kasey. His past was lost when he was infused with his DN angel. He is not evil, but his DN angel is. He is very funny and smart to. He is very charming, and he can get with a woman easily if he wanted to. His DN angel is just like him, but twice as dark, and very evil.
History(can be revealed over time): Shall be revealed over time.
Pic(if you have a D.N. include them too):  and then for the DN, just think of that plus black wings, and all black eyes. Even the whites of his eyes are gonna be black.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, that sounds like Daisuke if he had Krad as his D.N. lol xD and accepted ^_-


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! *Virtual high five*


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

lol xD *high five* LOL XD put please use the code i put in there, dont take out any of the stuff okie ^_-


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

wat do u mean code?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

i had it under CODE tags see-

Custom Character Sign Up Sheet:

*Spoiler*: __ 





```
[B]Character Name:[/B]
[B]D.N. Angel(if any):
Age(both if you have a D.N.):
Gender(if you have a D.N. it needs to be the same gender as its host):
Crush(if you have a D.N. you need to have one so your D.N. can activate):
Hates/Rival:
Personality(if you have a D.N. include thiers):
History(can be revealed over time):
Pic(if you have a D.N. include them too):[/B]
```


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

```
oh, you mean this?
```


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, you are the smart one arent you? (sarcasm btw)


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

lol, meaine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

^_- xD lol

and here my character, finally xD

*Name: Takato Nidarada
Gender: Male
Angel's Name: Hadraniel(Angel of Love and Heavens)
Angel's Pet: Akane(Fox)*becomes Hadraniel's substitute wings when not using his actual wings*
Color of Wings: White
Angel's Gender: Male
Angel's Age: 22(is actually around 500)
Your Character's Age: 17
Likes: Being with his friends
Dislikes: being put down
Foes: Kai Nawako/Samael*
*Your Character's Crush: Risa Harada
Your Angel's Crush:*
* Appearance of Your Character: 




Appearance of Your Angel:


Hadraniel's Sword of Light-
*
*Hadraniel's Sword of Love-
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



It burns with the fire of love



*
Personality of Your Character:
Takato is a self proclaimed leading man. Most women (and most men) find him suave, brave, smart, manly, badass, funny and other such things. Realistically, he's not as suave as James Bond, not as brave as Link, not as smart as a five-year old, not as manly as John Wayne, not as badass as Clint Eastwood and not other such as... that guy.
Personality of Your Angel: *
*Hadraniel* *is a very quiet, laid back kind of angel, he is normally thought of as lazy.*
*Angel's Element: Light
Angel's Attacks: 
Light:
~Golden Feather Strike- Hadraniel spreads his wings and sends hardened golden feathers toward his target.
~Heavenly Golden Feather Explosion- after using Golden Feather Strike, Hadraniel can make them explode at will, doing enormous damage.
~Heavens Brilliant Light- Hadraniel fly's up to just under the clouds then does a dive straight down bringing out the light from heaven, also, if he is fighting someone who uses darkness for an element, it pierces through the darkness and makes the darkness attacks almost useless, it also works at night, which means he can nearly turn night, into day.*
* ~Heavens Beam- Hadraniel focuses heavenly energy into his palm then shoots it out at his target.
~Heavenly Golden Whip- Hadraniel summons his wip and infuses it with heavens blesses, making it turn gold and makeing it more effective to darkness.
~Wings- Hadraniel grows out his actual wings, which can harm Takato, but he has learned to not feel pain when they are used, which has in turn, allowed him to use them as well, only they are Purple, instead of White.
~Heavenly Wings- the only time Hadraniel's Heavenly Wings are used, is when he does Heavens Brilliant Light, the only way Heavens Brilliant Light is able to be used, is when his Heavenly wings are active, these however, do hurt takato, but he is slowly learning to resist the pain, seeing as they are more powerful than the regular  wings, he also cannot use these wings yet, when Hadraniel uses them, they are golden, not white, even tho takato cannot use them yet, his are also golden.
Love:
~Clear Vision- Hadraniel focuses on any certain person, and if the person has a crush on a certain person, he can see who they will realy end up with in the future, he eventually uses it on Takato to see who he will really end up with.
~Loves Reincarnation or Destruction- The way Hadraniel uses this, depends on what he sees, for if he sees an unhappy relationship, he can instantly destroy it, or, if he sees a good and happy relationship, he can use it to amplify it.
~Loves Wings- Hadraniel always resists using these wing, because, just like the Heavenly Wings, these can also hurt Takato, Takato's body also can not handle these wing by himself, period. when he first tried to use them, he fell unconscious, and hadraniel took over his body. Hadraniels Wings in this state, are gold, with a fiery red glow, Takato's are Purple, with a fiery red glow
~Love Hurts- Hadraniel pulls out his sword of love and points it at his target and shoots out a red, glowing beam.

Theme Song:
*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

oh, so the DN angel must be the same gender?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ya, like in the anime, both the hosts ie. Daisuke and Satoshi, both of thier D.N. Angels ie. Dark and Krad are both the same gender as Daisuke and Satoshi, ie. male ^_-


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 1, 2008)

Name: Kai Nawako
Gender: Male
Angel's Name: Samael (Angel of Creation and Destruction
Angel's Pet: Shi, is a Miniature Half Dog Half Wolf, it becomes Samael's Wings when Samael can't use his own wings, or when Kai can't use Samael's Wings.
Color of Wings: White
Angel's Gender: Male
Angel's Age: 17 (Estimated to be 500 years old)
Your Character's Age: 15
Likes: Manga, Chocolates, Good Food, Justice, Flirting
Dislikes: Evil, Alcohol, Smoking
Foes: None
Your Character's Crush: Riku Harada
Your Angel's Crush: Riku Harada
Appearance of Your Character:  Wears Jeans, and Blue shirt like in the pic when out of Uniform, and in Uniform he wears the School Uniform.

Appearance of Your Angel: 
Personality of Your Character: His demeanor is candid and confident, He is well aware of his good looks and on the surface he could be seen as arrogant. It would be easy to dismiss the deeper, kinder side of his personality. Kai is always seen with a wide grin across his face. Some would say he uses this appearance to seem more innocent of matter. Kai is a big flirter, and flirts with girls his age, he is very popular in his school.
Personality of Your Angel: He's polite and uses an extremely formal speech pattern. Seemingly Samael is always calm and composed. He is extremely intelligent. Samael believes in justice and peace, and only fights for a good cause or to protect someone very dear to him. Even though Samael loves a good fight and good party. Samael like his host Kai is a flirter and flirts with a women at every opportunity he can get.
Angel's Element: Creation and Destruction
Angel's Attacks: 
~Light Whip-Samael creates a whip made of light energy
~Creation Feather-Samael uses his right wing's feather to create things
~Destruction Feather-Samael uses his left wing's feather to destroy things
~Light Feather Sealing- Samael seals things using a feather's power.
~Wings-Samael grows wings when he needs them in his form, Kai can also use this power
~Rapid Healing-Any flesh wounds Samael or Kai receive heal in one-two days, and fractures in two-three days, it all depends on the severity.
Theme Song(a link will work):[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2NVJ-c-jOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

nice lol xD and u hav a crush on Riku? lol interesting lol cause thier is already a love triangle in progress with them lol xD thts VERY interesting xD lol oh and accepted btw ^_-


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

since theyre supposed to be of the same gender, i have to redo my application. I'll submit my character sheet soon.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ok lol xD its ok ^_-


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

Do i have to have a rival? Also, I cant make my crush later? I dont feel like it right now.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

u can choose from one of the ppl from the anime, which r playable by ppl btw xD lol


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

I choose Satoshi as my rival, bc hes ugly when hes in his regualr form, and his DN angel form.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

acually, krad is pretty cool, if you like evil ppl lol xD


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

Character Name: Kiya Sanada
D.N. Angel: Iris
Age:17/16 but is really around 473
Gender: Female
Crush: Takato Nidarada
Hates/Rival: None
Personality: Kiya is a fun-loving person. She likes to talk about almost anything.
History: Her history is currently unknown and she doesnt know hos she got Iris
Pic: Kiya


Iris


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW, he evil? Well, hes still ugly. Hes my rival!(Although we're both evil)


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

well in my opinion hes evil because he trys to kill Dark, who steals art, but dark only steals because if he doesnt, his real wings come out and can severly hurt daisuke so ya, i think he eveil ^_-

and wow, lol xD has a crush on my character LOL XD!


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

sooo, accepted?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

oh ya sorry, thought i said tht xD accepted ^_-


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

```
Character Name:Kasey Uchiha
D.N. Angel(if any): Life
Age(both if you have a D.N.): 21 for both
Gender(if you have a D.N. it needs to be the same gender as its host): female
Crush(if you have a D.N. you need to have one so your D.N. can activate): Raikon Hyuga
Hates/Rival: Risa and Riku
Personality(if you have a D.N. include thiers): Basically the same as Raikon, both with Kasey, and Life
History(can be revealed over time): learn later
Pic(if you have a D.N. include them too): strawberry blonde hair, red eyes, and and 5 feet nine inches. Life- Black hair, black clothes, and black wings.
```


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

u hav a crush on your self? -_-'


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

haha, awesome much. crush on your other character


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

more like, weirdo much @_@ X___X! he'll be talking to himself lol xD Note: talking to your self is ok, its when you start to answer yourself that is bad.... XD lol

EDIT and do you guys wanna go ahead and start?


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

its your decision chamber.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

if you guys wanna start tell me lol xD


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

im ready to go, are you?


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

Wait, who should my crush be? I mean, I dont really feel like talking to myself, so i need some1 else to be my crush.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ya im ready, make one of the cannons ur crush lol xD takatos crush is Risa lol xD
____________
Takato wakes up at his fully rest as he gets ready for his day...once ready, he heads outside and begins to walk around town, looking for something to do, anything to do...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

okay, lets start!!


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, Raikons 22 and the girls are like 15. So I'll just et a crush when a girl joins.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

lol ok xD w/e


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

paedophile!!!! lower you age i guess, 19 or 20? ill increase mine to 17
*AND CHAMBER*, change your character too please. ahah just the age


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: lol xD ok ^_-


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: chamber i think you should start. i dont know how to start it haha


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

This may sound.... dumb.... but what _is_ a D.N. angel...?

Edit: NVM! I get it now! D.N.A.... D.N. Angel! I'm so dumb...


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: i already started, reposting...

Takato wakes up at his fully rest as he gets ready for his day...once ready, he heads outside and begins to walk around town, looking for something to do, anything to do...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

As Kiya got out of the shower, she looked outside of her window, a habit she does everyday. It was a normal day, the sky was clear, the birds were singing and the boy walking infront of her house caught her eye. _"Who is he? So cuteee!"_ Kiya thought to herself.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Takato keeps walking down the street then toward the edge of city limits, once he leaves the city, he comes to a clearing, "heh......lets see how Hadraniel is doing..." he said, pulling out a picture of Risa and looking at it for a moment, then turning into Hadraniel, "huh? why am i outside?" *from inside him* "no reason, just seeing how you were doing..." *-_-'* "you know that i don't realy like to come out unless needed right?" "ya, sorry..." Hadraniel then turned back in to Takato "ok, so ill take it hes not in a good mood today..." he said rolling his eyes as he walked off to the river and sat down closing his eyes...

OOC: ya, a "D.N. Angel" is a genetic being that lives inside a person, it is always the same gender as the host, but is hundreds, if not thousands of years older than the host like daisuke, he is a host to dark "mousy" every male born to the Niwa family inherits dark into thier body,a female cannot carrie the phantom thief, and dark is somwhere around 100 years old so ya xD


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

Kiya quickly got changed and immediately followed that boy. She saw that he had stopped at a clearing outside the city. Suddenly, "Kiya, why am I out here? I suppose its that boy over there" said Iris in a giggled voice . "_Um, yea. I think i like him."_
replied Kiya as she blushed.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Takato had been sitting at the river for a while, he then got up and turned around, his eyes still closed, he then began to pass right past a girl, but sense he had his eyes closed, he did not realize she was there, "i sure wish something would happen..." he said as he passed her

OOC: and sense no one is calling Daisuke and Dark i guess.....ILL TAKE HIM! LOL XD! mine.....


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

Immediately as the boy was walking past Kiya, "H..Hi. M..My name is Kiya.."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Takato suddenly stopped and half turned around, "oh, hi...im Takato..." he said, half smiling as he turned all the way around, "im sorry, i didn't know you were there" he said half laughing


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC:

Name: Miya Kitai
Gender: Female
Angel's Name: Kira "Seiteki"
Angel's Pet: Wolf named Hane
Color of Wings: Black
Angel's Gender: Female
Angel's Age: 18
Your Character's Age: 15
Likes: Ice cream, Swimming, Rain.
Dislikes: Show-offs, hot days.
Foes: None
Your Character's Crush: Kai
Your Angel's Crush: Hadraniel
Appearance of Your Character: 

Appearance of Your Angel:

Personality of Your Character: A gentle, caring, friendly, optimistic girl. She doesn't show her emotions a lot and can have a temper. She is quiet a lot of the time if she doesn't know the person.
Personality of Your Angel: She has never been activated... Or whatever you call it (I need to think about it!)
Angel's Element: Psychic
Angel's Attacks: 
Telekinesis- Obvious...
Illusion- Makes an illusion... Again, obvious...
Doppelganger- Makes fake copys of self, which cannot attack, just move around and be distracting.
And... She has a sword, so... Slashing is kinda an attack...


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: lol xD accepted, and i updated the character sheet so if you would, please modify it xD, its ok if you dont lol(i am tho lol xD)


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 2, 2008)

O.Oc= Updated mine XD My theme is Falco

Kai wakes up and stumbles out of bed and puts on his uniform, "Good Morning, Samael," Kai mutters, *"Good Morning Kai"* Samael's voice echoes in Kai's mind, "School Time," Kai pushes of Shi, of his bed and walks to the bathroom to take a shower.


----------

